# sharpening carbide bits



## [email protected] (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi. Can a solid carbide spiral upcut bit be sharpened? Is it worth it to do this and how much more life can I expect? Thanks Tim.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

It would have to be done by a professional sharpening service. Prices will vary. If you haven't overheated it, it should be almost as good as new but will wind up slightly undersized.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Hi. Can a solid carbide spiral upcut bit be sharpened? Is it worth it to do this and how much more life can I expect? Thanks Tim.


I sharpen my own carbide saw blades. I have diamond blades and diamond rotary burs. And yet, even I was wondering if it was possible to sharpen carbide router bits in general. I thought maybe straight bits. I thought they might be sharp but then the balance at 20,000? Then profiled bits? Spirals? I got nervous and never tried.

I do know that a hardware store here does take old bit as trade in for resharpened bits. I know someone does it. I wish I knew how to do it safely.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

MAFoElffen said:


> I sharpen my own carbide saw blades. I have diamond blades and diamond rotary burs. And yet, even I was wondering if it was possible to sharpen carbide router bits in general. I thought maybe straight bits. I thought they might be sharp but then the balance at 20,000? Then profiled bits? Spirals? I got nervous and never tried.
> 
> I do know that a hardware store here does take old bit as trade in for resharpened bits. I know someone does it. I wish I knew how to do it safely.


Hi Mike - I would think that all of the larger resharpeners are using computer controlled equipment anymore. I wouldn't try to hand sharpen one, just touch them up once in awhile with a diamond file. My casualty list for worn out bits is pretty low. The high end ones don't seem to want to wear out and the cheapies aren't worth the effort.


----------



## FourEyes45 (May 23, 2012)

Look at this site Ridge Carbide Tool Co. very good service on their Baldes


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

jschaben said:


> Hi Mike - I would think that all of the larger resharpeners are using computer controlled equipment anymore.


Mine is like this, but another manufacturer:
Sharpening system for saw blades, router bits and more. Made in USA

Which it looks like if I got an attachment (or made one) 
Sharpening system for saw blades, router bits and more.

then I could do router bits, holesaws and shaper cutters. Although, on router bits, that's straight carbide tool blades... not spirals. Looking at sites that sharpen blades professionally, they have prices listed for everything, then have spirals noted as "call for pricing"... So I'm thinking it's not straight forward and a very "special" process.

I guess for me, it's only $3-4 to get most bit's sharpened. $25 dollars to get my rail & stile sets sharpened. $30 for my raised panel bits.... If not for the cabinet bits, a few swipes with a diamond stone versus buy new. 

I don't know, get the jury's still out with me. Maybe I should play with one bit and see. I have a few extra chucks and lots of steel and locking joints for a jig like that.
(understatement.)


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Mike

One thing I would do is check on the price of the diamond coated grinding wheels you need to do carbide first. 

I used to send out a lot of spirals for regrinding (in my CNC days) and they weren't cheap, but it was cheaper than buying new cutters all the time (about 1/3 to 1/2 the price). I always got a better price if sending 3 or 4 alikes than all different cutters, because then they only scan the worst cutter and regrind the rest to match which is faster for them. They always used to come back with the new diameter printed on a slip of paper and I could reckon on 6 to 8 grindings from a decent size (say 20mm) industrial quality bit, but they only grind off the bare minimum so you'll never get these reground cutters to match up with a guide bush. What used to kill the bits was the reduction in the size of the gullet or the reduction of the back clearance more than anything else. I've seen the process and the CNC grinders you need for the job are way too high tech to emulate in a small shop IMHO

Regards

Phil


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Phil P said:


> Hi Mike
> 
> One thing I would do is check on the price of the diamond coated grinding wheels you need to do carbide first.
> 
> Phil


Yes, even though I already have 4-7 inch diamond blades and 1/ 8 and 1/4 diamond burs... spirals are way above what I could ever do. Even then, regular router bits would be new territory and would make me nervous. Have never done before.

Then I read the hazardous inhalation warnings on grinding carbide with glued diamond abrasives... I think I better improve my dust collection on that machine and start wearing a dust mask when I'm sharpening carbide saw blades.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

MAFoElffen said:


> Then I read the hazardous inhalation warnings on grinding carbide with glued diamond abrasives... I think I better improve my dust collection on that machine and start wearing a dust mask when I'm sharpening carbide saw blades.


I've been told that's partly why the industrial CNC grinders are all totally enclosed in an enclosure with its' own extractor system.

Regards

Phil


----------

